# Why do you guys wear fur suits.



## LovenotWar (Feb 28, 2011)

This question has been going on in my mind yesterday when I was trying to sleep. I've been really curious about it lately and I decided why not to ask the people who actually fur suit themselves. =)

So why do you guys fursuit? Is it because you hate how you look, you feel more like yourself in them, its just something that feels right, etc. I am interested in hearing from all of you. =)

This might be actually cool hearing why you guys wear the suits.


----------



## LovenotWar (Feb 28, 2011)

Eh? I am not a troll...


----------



## LovenotWar (Feb 28, 2011)

I guess you can just think that haha, whatever floats your boat man. Just saying..


----------



## LovenotWar (Feb 28, 2011)

Ummm I never heard of /b/.....O.O what's that? I honestly don't know what you're talking about...


----------



## Pine (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to FAF, where people take in the activity known as furry fandom. This includes fursuiting, anthro art, and pointing out fail trolls.


----------



## LovenotWar (Feb 28, 2011)

What honestly makes you think I'm a troll?


----------



## LovenotWar (Feb 28, 2011)

All I was simply was asking was why, nothing more. Its always been a thought of mine, because I was watching the my strange addiction episode because I was kinda offended onto why she wore hers when I found out it was all a publicity stunt..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2011)

While we cannot vouch for all people who wear these things, we can say this. Wearing a fur-suit is not much different than when people dress up for Halloween. It's no different than cos-playing either. We do it because it's fun. Running around playing a part and having a good time is what it's all about. I've got lots of wonderful stories of being in suit and interacting with people. At con I've come across kids who were absolutely thrilled to be in this place where all these walking stuffed animals were running about. My first AC in suit I was grabbed by this darling kid who was with her parents and dragged down the hallway because she wanted to "Help the animal get to it's room".

I remember getting a great big hug afterwords and it felt so special to see how happy she was. I remember a little kid another day running up dropping everything to give me a great big hug while I was sitting down with some friends. Another year I went to a Chinese joint in suit, and there were kids there who's parents run the place. They saw this oriental dragon walk in and were so thrilled. I know I really made their day and their happiness made mine. It's just great to be able to touch people that way.

I've been to non con related fur-suit friendly fur-meets where we've had an enormous positive impact on people. We put smiles on not just children faces but also adults as well. It's something different to see a bunch of animals playing miniature golf, or bowling, or running around with people as they shop during a charity event for underprivileged kids. I've seen all people of all ages respond very positively. To me it's more than just having fun. I get to make people laugh, and smile, and they see something they don't often see. It's a nice thing all around.


----------



## LovenotWar (Feb 28, 2011)

@Trpdwarf but thats a nice way to look at it. I really like that you touched children with your suit and many others. I also find it interesting how they led you to your room, that is actually cute to hear. I am glad to have a nice response because all I hear from the media are that "these people are freaks " or anything else negative about the furry fandom. I honestly think the same way, like its like wearing a Halloween costume or cosplaying an anime character at a con. I know my best friend in real life is going to be cosplaying Roy from Fire Emblem in the next convention here in New York. I really enjoyed your response and hope to hear more responses like yours. =)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2011)

LovenotWar said:


> @Trpdwarf but thats a nice way to look at it. I really like that you touched children with your suit and many others. I also find it interesting how they led you to your room, that is actually cute to hear. I am glad to have a nice response because all I hear from the media are that "these people are freaks " or anything else negative about the furry fandom. I honestly think the same way, like its like wearing a Halloween costume or cosplaying an anime character at a con. I know my best friend in real life is going to be cosplaying Roy from Fire Emblem in the next convention here in New York. I really enjoyed your response and hope to hear more responses like yours. =)



lol....that doesn't sound right. The child never "Led me to my room" even though that's what said she was going to do as she grabbed my hand. I feel it necessary to clarify that point. She did drag me half way down the connector hall before letting me go and getting a hug. You can find different way to touch people's hearts. I just find that suiting is one of those things that can easily do that...and in a way sometimes people end up touching my heart.

I remember suiting up for the local market during...a benefit? There was this lady who had a mentally challenged young teen. He came up and just tried to move his arms to show that he wanted a hug. So I gave him one and interacted for a bit. He was so happy and later on the mother told me that he was happy someone actually paid attention to him. Apparently the kid used to being ignored just because of his disability. I was greatly moved to hear that...it's so sad.

My own local group has suited there before holding up their market sign near the road. They saw a huge spike in revenue that day. There are a lot of stories out there like this. About furs going out in suit and actually doing positive good things.

Anyway yeah you will hear a lot of negative stuff. I know often furries bring it upon themselves when our idiot crowd shows it's faces on TV but media likes what gives them ratings. So unfortunately...well what gives them ratings won't always show a group in the best light. That said I hope your friend has fun trying to pull that character off. Anime cons can be pretty fun. I've got a healthy amount of respect for the people who cos-play and put together these costumes that they do. Some of them look just so damn awesome.


----------



## Foxfairy (Feb 28, 2011)

I fursuit because it lets me be a clown, it's funny and it's cute. Fursuiting is an excuse for hilarious hijinks! That's why I do it.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

Because of this
"Man is least himself when he talks in his own person. 
Give him a mask and he will tell the truth." -- Oscar Wilde

nah, i just think it'd be fun


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 28, 2011)

The same reason why gamers play video games. Fur suiting is just something that is done because it's fun and entertaining to do. It's part of the hobby or fandom to fur suit but by no means is it required. If your a fan of anthropomorphic animals but don't feel comfortable going into a con in a fur suit then that's ok. But there is absolutely nothing wrong in others doing it.

I wish I can speak from experience but since I don't have a suit then I am just stating my opinion and what I have observed.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## DaxCyro (Feb 28, 2011)

Strongly agree with Trpdwarf as it's the same thing I hear from other fursuiters.
Most of them do it just because of the happiness and joy it creates.

Personally. That plus I usually feel like I wear a costume/mask every day.
Don't take it too literary though, as I'm only refering to the various "roles" a person might perform during day to day activities. Basic sociology, I guess. 
Eg. The caring big brother when someone needs a shoulder to cry on, the big boss when people start losing attention and need to get back to work, the joker when people get too bogged down with work and need some light entertainment, and many many more.

Putting on a full cover costume and being a role/character is just doing what I normally do, except with a costume on ;-)


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2011)

I thik fursuits look awesome but I don't wear mine much because they are uncomfortable as all Hell.


----------



## Stakie (Feb 28, 2011)

I wear a suit for various reasons. I wear masks of all shapes and sizes. Makeup and costumes. I enjoy them just as much as the people who see me in them. I enjoy making them, I enjoy coming up with the character. I enjoy the overall experience. Sometimes it's for my own pleasure, that being larping or out for halloween.. or sometimes it might be for others entertainment. I use to be in theater if that explains anything. Suiting is just another part of that.


----------



## Tango (Feb 28, 2011)

It lets me hide a sawn off shotgun easier and is less obvious then a trenchcoat. :V


----------



## Deo (Mar 2, 2011)

I fursuit to help the local animal shelter on their big open house days and events.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> Because of this
> "Man is least himself when he talks in his own person.
> Give him a mask and he will tell the truth." -- Oscar Wilde
> 
> nah, i just think it'd be fun



Man, Oscar Wilde would have LOVED this forum


----------



## Artslave (Mar 4, 2011)

I wear them as advertising, since it's what I do, it makes financial sense to advertise as much as possible. 
It's fun to get in character and harass people. It's probably because I play too much Dungeons and Dragons, TBH. So I'll make a gnoll warlock costume. What will I do with it? I don't know. I'll run around and be a gnoll warlock in the 21st century, trying to trade pieces of trash for women's children on the street, saying they'll make "Good slaves", because they have "Strong backs". And asking them "How you feel about deep sea mining?", figuring out technology, what a fork is, and just generally being a big stupid brute all around.

I don't know. Its fun.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 4, 2011)

I dont wear fursuits and I never will


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess it's just the closest one can feel to actually being their fursona, and, er...being in their fursonas skin.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 15, 2011)

_In an interview with Rapid T. Rabbit, Foxwell spoke of a phenomenon he referred to as "magic." In a sense, fursuiters are like tribal shamen: You suit up, do your act, and the tribe gets a good laugh. _

*My reasons are as follows:*

I get to act out as my personal cartoon/avatar or comic strip character.

A modicum of anonymity when performing stunts or demos on YouTube.

Attract attention to my favorite cause/nonprofit organization.

Morale building at camp and other events.

At parades and fairs, the children and ladies adore it.

Free dinners/gifts for suiting up and doing my thing.

Plus you become part of a growing fraternity of some very friendly and creative people.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2011)

Well at one point I was a school mascot. I did that for the fuck of it and because it was fun. I doubt I would do it for any other context though.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 15, 2011)

I wouldn't unless it looked so realistic that grown men would cry...
I mean, what's not scary about a 5'8" this walking down the street? :V


----------



## fenrirs_child (Mar 15, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I wouldn't unless it looked so realistic that grown men would cry...
> I mean, what's not scary about a 5'8" this walking down the street? :V


 
horned lizards are love X3 i miss mine ;.;

but i have to agree with artslave, it's advertising for me X3 i have more fun making than i do wearing ^^


----------



## shebawolf145 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wear fursuits because I love being anonymous. I can be a total clown in suit and then be out of suit around the same people and if they don't know I was in that suit they won't look down upon me for being silly.
Also look at my signature, that quote is my own and it is how I feel about fursuiting.
One time while I was out suiting with a group I met this little girl, at first she was scared of the "big lion" and ran away. I acted like I was scared of her and so she got less scared and came up to me. She told me that she didn't like lions, but white lions were ok and gave me a hug. Throughout the day I ran into her several times and every time she would run up to me and call me her lion. She even asked her mom (I assume) if she could take me home.
Later on after I was out of suit I saw that little girl again and out of instinct I waved and smiled at her. Her mother (once again assuming) just kind of gave me a funny look and steered her away. Being in a fursuit is like breaking a language barrier. Everyone knows what a smile is, everyone knows what a hug is, no matter what gender, race, or age.
That is why I fursuit.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 18, 2011)

The summer camp I attend on staff is a lot like a boot camp: Getting up at dawn, doing jumping jacks and push-ups, making your bunk, marching...and a plane ride or two--for the kids. (The food is rather good and the dining hall has big-screen TVs.)
There are always a few kids who get homesick and want to leave. A few of the grownups grumble too. So I suit up and get into formation at reville when they raise the flag and play the national anthem and we salute. Upon seeing that, they want to stick it out for the week. It breaks the ice with the other staff. One of them told me that I make him glad he drove up for the week.


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 20, 2011)

So people don't take me serious while stealing stuff from retail stores.


----------

